# Electric Blue Cichlids; what kind are they?



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

So, my mom keeps saying how she saw this beautiful cichlid tank with these beautiful blue cichlids that have babies and asking if she can bring some home to me... Well i said no, but she keps talking about them and i got curious as to what kind they are. i googled electric blue jack dempsey and demasoni but she said none looked like them, so I googled just electric blue cichlid and pretty much all of them she said looked like them. Especially the one with the yellow fin edges. When she was describing them she said they looked like my multies except with blue. My question is: what kinds of cichlid are they and what are the parameters and tank sizes they do well in so that I can discourage her? Lol  thanks guys!!


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Could be ahlis. Could be some kind of mutt.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The S. fryeri is called electic blue ahli. Really nice big Malawi fish that outgrows a 55. There are a couple of melanochromis that go by electric blue johani - mean Sobs you'd need 10 to spread out the aggression. There is even an "electric blue" ram. A small, fragile, softwater fish which you might be able to keep with your angels. 

This is why common names suck. Tell her you want a pic or to see the fish yourself.

They are also some yellow-finned blue cyps that I'd like to have someday.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Definitely S. fryeri  Thanks!! No way we're getting them  What does "cyp" stand for? Because I know you're not talking about cyprinids


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Cyprichromis, they're small Tanganykian open-water cichlids.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

They're pretty cool


----------

